# Traveling w/ equipment and set-up



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Show of hands. Do you travel w/ your bindings on the board or take them off? And why?


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I leave them on because why take them off? When my wife and I pack in one Dakine Low Roller I take mine off, put her board on top of mine, then put my bindings in the space between hers. Works well with a little padding all around. Never had any problems.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

Kenai said:


> I leave them on because why take them off? When my wife and I pack in one Dakine Low Roller I take mine off, put her board on top of mine, then put my bindings in the space between hers. Works well with a little padding all around. Never had any problems.


I do exactly this.. Have never had any problems with 3 boards and two sets of bindings.. I have the dakine high roller bag


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I leave them on, the gap leaves a good place for my helmet.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

My hand is up.:grin:


----------



## thompsonbr87 (Mar 5, 2015)

I usually leave them on. _Might_ take them off if I'm going on a longer trip and need to pack a bit more carefully.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

thompsonbr87 said:


> I usually leave them on. _Might_ take them off if I'm going on a longer trip and need to pack a bit more carefully.


^ This. Bulky stuff Tetris works better if bindings are off.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I ride Flows and I take them off as they do not fold down all that well. If I leave them on, they are the "high spot" and I fear for their safety when the baggage gorilla gets ahold of the board bag.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Any of you guys ever have issues with damage when traveling?

One of the guys I used to work with had a pair of his skis damaged, but most people seem to not have issues.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Jcb890 said:


> Any of you guys ever have issues with damage when traveling?
> 
> One of the guys I used to work with had a pair of his skis damaged, but most people seem to not have issues.


Nope, never. Which is sort of surprising after I've oberved from the boarding gate how the luggage guys handled our bags :laugh: I decently cover the board in bubble wrap.

Only thing ever got damaged was SOs board bag liner inside. First time, he didn't wrap the edges and from all the movement, they cut the liner into slices. Won't happen wirh wrapped edges.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

neni said:


> Nope, never. Which is sort of surprising after I've oberved from the boarding gate how the luggage guys handled our bags :laugh: I decently cover the board in bubble wrap.
> 
> Only thing ever got damaged was SOs board bag liner inside. First time, he didn't wrap the edges and from all the movement, they cut the liner into slices. Won't happen wirh wrapped edges.


My current bag is padded, but nothing special. I'm not even sure if it would fit our boots, bindings and helmets if I remove the bindings... I guess we'll need to test it out. How do you protect the board for travel? Do you wrap it in some t-shirts or bubble wrap to protect the edges?


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> My current bag is padded, but nothing special. I'm not even sure if it would fit our boots, bindings and helmets if I remove the bindings... I guess we'll need to test it out. How do you protect the board for travel? Do you wrap it in some t-shirts or bubble wrap to protect the edges?


One guy here used pipe insulation foam (that grey round foam that goes around copper pipes), another used pool noodles, and another used a hose which he slit down the middle. All of these were used to wrap around the edges of the board.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

MMSlasher said:


> One guy here used pipe insulation foam (that grey round foam that goes around copper pipes), another used pool noodles, and another used a hose which he slit down the middle. All of these were used to wrap around the edges of the board.


Haha! Pretty good ideas. I was actually thinking about the foam that goes around copper pipe. I don't think I have any of this stuff laying around at home though, unfortunately. Hmmmmm


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Jcb890 said:


> Any of you guys ever have issues with damage when traveling?
> 
> One of the guys I used to work with had a pair of his skis damaged, but most people seem to not have issues.


Once or twice. Equipment withstands damage well, bags don't. I got a snowboard bag slashed through pretty good once, lost a few loosely packed items that were in it and one binding got scratched. Lost luggage was more of a hassle over the years.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Jcb890 said:


> Do you wrap it in some t-shirts or bubble wrap to protect the edges?


Lol, those shirts can get cuts... Use bubble wrap! Dunno how your edges are maintained... but ours are sharp. 

Tape bubble wrap together so it forms a hose, 30cm longer than the board. Easy to re-use, everything is nicely covered and won't shift. Moving parts wont scratch the base/topsheet and the tip/tail get an extra padding from the overhang wrap.


----------



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

I've traveled extensively with multiple boards (freestyle and a pow board if needed) in my Dakine Low Roller and never had a problem with damage. 

Here's what my packing setup always looks like: I always leave the bindings on my main board with my pow board underneath, separated by a board sleeve (the kind that usually comes with a new board. I put my goggles in my boots, which are placed in the boot pockets with gloves and beanies packed around them and outerwear spread on the tips and tail (underneath the boot pockets). I put any insulating layers and my helmet in between my bindings... Usually have to pack my base layers in my main bag.

So far, so good. Hope that helps.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Lost luggage was more of a hassle over the years.


This. 
Each time the boardbags appear on the oversized luggage belt _on the way to a trip_, I throw a little thanx prayer upwards.

So far we've been lucky and they only lost the boards on the way home. Three times. I.e. we hadn't to muscle them trough airport, trainstation, but they were nicely delivered home 2d later :laugh: (If you'd know Swiss trains, you'd know what a PITA it is to travel with lot of luggage. Some slow brain decided that luggage room is not important in trains. One cannot fit anything bigger than a small daypack anywhere!!! What a nonsense!)


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Oldman said:


> I ride Flows and I take them off as they do not fold down all that well. If I leave them on, they are the "high spot" and I fear for their safety when the baggage gorilla gets ahold of the board bag.


That's what I'm worried about. The heel of my bindings are right up against the zipper and it closes very tight. Worried about the zipper bisting of the bindings getting beaten around. However the bindings are metal.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

neni said:


> Lol, those shirts can get cuts... Use bubble wrap! Dunno how your edges are maintained... but ours are sharp.
> 
> Tape bubble wrap together so it forms a hose, 30cm longer than the board. Easy to re-use, everything is nicely covered and won't shift. Moving parts wont scratch the base/topsheet and the tip/tail get an extra padding from the overhang wrap.


Great idea.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

I used to cut one slit (longways) in pool noodles and line my surfboard rails with them for travel. It protected the rails well and left a buffer between boards so the tops and bottoms wouldn't scuff or scratch other boards in the bag. I'm sure it would work great with snowboards too.


----------

